# Bad news



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I put buttercup in the coop with food and water. But sadly it’s thunderstorm I can’t give her an Epsom salt bath and what I’m supposed to do?? It might be too late help!!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wish I could help, but can't. Hope she recovers..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wish I could help, but can't. Hope she recovers..


Ikr I’m so upset why does Canada have nothing ugh I’m gonna move to America tomorrow bye Canada


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Ikr I’m so upset why does Canada have nothing ugh I’m gonna move to America tomorrow bye Canada


Yep, you should..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Yep, you should..


Like I bet there’s more stuff for sale for chickens ugh like everytime you tell me to get something Amazon doesn’t have it or even Canada doesn’t have it ..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Like I bet there’s more stuff for sale for chickens ugh like everytime you tell me to get something Amazon doesn’t have it or even Canada doesn’t have it ..


Oh I see!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh I see!


Not my problem


----------

